# Thoughts on downgrading



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I currently have a pretty high end speaker setup, with Dali Euphonia MS4 fronts and CS4 center.

I am using it primarily for movies and gaming these days. I'm very happy with the sound I'm getting, but that's alot of bound capital. I'm thinking I might go for some cheaper pro-style cinema speakers like the JBL 8340A or something similar. How lousy will that be compared to my current system? I'm not so concerned with looks, I can hide the speakers behind curtains or something.

I'm more concerned with selling my current system (with the inherent loss) and then getting a system I can't live with...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Speakers are the component that most influences the sound of your system in tandem with the actual room itself. If your room has been acoustically treated, you could definitely get the most out of a less expensive pair of speakers.

I suppose it comes down to how much of a loss would you be taking in selling your Dali's? If you can get a reasonable return on your initial investment and you can find speakers you would be happy with at a lesser cost, it might be worthwhile. However, often after listing, shipping, and selling your current speakers, many end up realizing the cost savings are not as much as hoped by downgrading.

If you know someone local to you who is willing to purchase your speakers for a fair return on your investment, this might be worthwhile. If you do sell, just make sure you can audition them (in home or store) prior to purchase.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I can get a good return on my investment, I bought the Dalis discunted direct from Dali. Can't get it much cheaper than that!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I think there are many viable options that will sound great. 

I'm not sure the price of Dali as I'm unfamiliar with the brand. 

For the cheapest high quality speaker. Pick up a pair of Behringer 2030p's

For the next step up look at ascend acoustics 170s.

Up from there look at B&W's 705's

up from there you are into expensive speakers like the B&W 800 series.

If you are into mods then you have even more options. For example a pair of Infinity Primus 362's can be made hifi.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

The Dali MS4 are comparable to the B&W 803S in price and performance.

The B&W 700 series is a good suggestion, actually... I love the 703s Thanks for the tip!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you can get Monitor audio speakers locally I do recommend the Gold GS line very comparable to B&W


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Sadly we don't have MA around here. I had a pair of MA201 many years ago, and I also had a friend with piano black studio 20s. They were incredible speakers.

Lot's of good suggestions here, thank you.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I see you have DIY experience. That's another option. I know scientifically my speakers aren't Dali's, but to me they are the best on the planet.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been recommended to check out the klipsch THX Ultra2 kit, the KL-650 and the KS-525. That would cost about what I'm hoping to get for the Dalis, and would give me a 'professional' sound system. I'd need some more amplification, but a few EP2500s should do the trick, I guess.

Interesting....


----------



## StereoPackRat (May 4, 2009)

But, if it costs about what you hope to get for the Dalis, and you need more amps, won't that be defeating the point of the downgrade?

In addition to the aforementioned B&W and Monitor Audio options, I highly recommend PMC's pro-influenced speakers. Even a pair of GB1i's and a DB1M-Ci center pack a lot more punch than looks would suggest.

I am not sure how they compare for value in Norway, but the PSB Imagine T's & Imagine C are a remarkable value in the U.S.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

:rolleyesnoon't do it unless you're desperate for cash, imo, because more likely than not you won't be satisfied. Then you'll have a deep void in your life filled with audio despair (a clinical illness) that you'll have serious difficulty 'treating'. :rofl2: Was I convincing enough?:innocent:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you are truly happy with your Dali's, I would do everything possible to keep them. Since you were able to buy them for a good deal direct from Dali, it is not as though you can't sell them in the future and get a good portion of your initial investment back.

Again, I just think speakers are the most important component in ones system. Might there be other components you could downgrade in lieu of downgrading your speakers? Furthermore, speakers are usually the heaviest, most expensive to ship, most prone to damage in shipping components in ones system. If there is a possibility of a local buyer, this would change things quite a bit of course.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Funny. Ironglen and I have made the same point within minutes of each other.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I have realized I am using the system mostly for movies, I'd say about 95% movies.
I see it more as a lateral move than a downgrade, really. I get a system doing movies better, sacrificing the 5% of critical listening I do. And when I do listen to music, it's on my Sonos using Rhapsody (mp3 format).

So I guess getting a system that is superb for movies (and the THX kit really is) and maybe even have a little money left over after the conversion can be worth it. Or not?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

atledreier said:


> I have realized I am using the system mostly for movies, I'd say about 95% movies.
> I see it more as a lateral move than a downgrade, really. I get a system doing movies better, sacrificing the 5% of critical listening I do. And when I do listen to music, it's on my Sonos using Rhapsody (mp3 format).
> 
> So I guess getting a system that is superb for movies (and the THX kit really is) and maybe even have a little money left over after the conversion can be worth it. Or not?


If you really want a pro-audio setup you are best off with a JTR based setup in home theater. The only Klipsch speakers worth anything IME are the Reference series. 

http://www.jtrspeakers.com/home_products.html


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

atledreier said:


> I've been recommended to check out the klipsch THX Ultra2 kit, the KL-650 and the KS-525. That would cost about what I'm hoping to get for the Dalis, and would give me a 'professional' sound system. I'd need some more amplification, but a few EP2500s should do the trick, I guess.
> 
> Interesting....


Be aware the EP2500s have fan noise issues. If you can swing the Yamaha P2500 you'd avoid that issue.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I already have one fanmodded EP2500, I am aware of this issue. 

I'll look into the JTR stuff, not familiar with them. Doupt they are available here in Norway, though.


----------

